# Tri-State GTO's



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Let's get together! i have no idea on a time or a place. But seriously id like to get together with some owners and talk about cars and what works and doesnt work on our goats and of course go for a little run just to stretch the horses legs a bit. Anybody up for it?


----------



## GoatBoy4056 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Jerseygoat...i see that you are from Rahway...i live right by the Freehold raceway mall in monmouth county...i agree with you....we need to get a bunch of goat owners from around here and meet up...sure would be nice to see em all together and bull****...hopefully more people will see and reply to this thread....


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm in the tri-state area. Can anyone point me to a dealer thats offering a GREAT price on auto GTOs? I'm still looking!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know if any of you are on ls1gto.com but there is a hooters meeting in april. Its already HUUUUUGE. You should check it out, it should be a lot of fun not to mention the worlds fastest gto is going to be there I think.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

toms river nj here let me know :seeya:


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

all right, this is what im talking about. lets do a hooter meet. hooters, hooters, hooters.:cheers arty: hows about it?


----------



## GT Oohhh (Jan 30, 2007)

*Meet*

I'm from PA just outside of Philly, so I'm in


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

which hooters? first rounds on me btw...


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

This is the link to the hooters gto meet already in the making. The guy running it, Bruce seems to be a really good guy and he has been putting a lot of work into this whole thing. Hope to see everyone there.

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112614


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont care, as long as its in my neighborhood:lol: just kidding.


----------



## TorridGT06 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in Marlboro, about 10 minutes from the Freehold mall.. im down


----------



## GoatBoy4056 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey I'm in Manalapan...Let's do this...It would be great to get the brothers out togther on a nice day.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheers hey when are we doing this :cool


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> I'm in the tri-state area. Can anyone point me to a dealer thats offering a GREAT price on auto GTOs? I'm still looking!


Davis Pontiac in Richboro PA had 2 TR A4, 2 SRM A4, and a QSM A4 all priced at $27,795 two weeks ago. 
:cheers


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

i bought mine there, great guys ,tell Ron that steve from jersey says hi:seeya:


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey there, AA GTO SP, you gotta be the guy around town that stares me down whenever we pass eachother, haha. Are you going to the shows this weekend at e-town and next weekend at Hooters? I'll be there.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha that IS probably me. But in my defense I'm staring at you're car. Impulse blue 06?
I'm going to the hooters show, but as you would know I don't have a goat so I'm going in a friend of mine's camaro, she used to work there.=)


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

hooooooters anybody?:cheers


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm from Staten Island, you can count me in:seeya:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Like I said, go over to LS1GTO.com and let jetnitro know, so he can put you on the list. http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112614&page=19


----------



## dwil (Aug 13, 2006)

AA... no that's not me, mine's the BOM one in my sig. I know that blue one you're talking about he lives in Dunellen. Who's got the silver one (05/06 with 17s) in P-way then if it's not you?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I haven't even seen a silver one around yet. There's a red 04 that is on 287 South around 2 on mondays, a guy I used to go to school with has an 05 ibm, but those are the only ones I ever really see.


----------

